# Need insert for Bosch Ra1171



## stjimm52 (Dec 20, 2008)

I have a Bosch ra1171 router table and am looking for a router mount insert that I can drill to fit a Freud 2000e or Porter Cable 7518. The router mount insert that comes with the table cannot be use with these routers. Manual states I need a ra1186 adapter. I cannot seem to find such an adapter on line. Some time ago I bought a ra1185 insert plate which was a phoenlic plate and has served me well. Can anyone help me find an insert plate for the Bosch ra1171 table that I can use to fit the routers mentioned above?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jim, the RA1186 adapter was something planned but never produced. It was a blank version of the aluminum mounting plate. My suggestion would be to install the $13 Grizzly mounting plate. This will require making a larger opening in your table top but you gain the ability to use PC style guide bushings and the removeable inserts allow the use of larger bits.


----------

